# Crewe Poo - Sept 2013



## PaulPowers (Oct 3, 2013)

Originally I was following a culvert but it was raining when I went in and the water levels were rising so I decided to exit.

I could smell the faint delicate smell of poo drifting down the culvert so I knew there was something ahead and decided to find a manhole further upstream

I found the offending overflow 

First the trapezoid culvert
































If UU intend to install grills to stop people going down they should make the effort to lock them




































And time to go


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice report Paul.
I used to get paid to clean hundreds of these CSO chambers and screens out, I couldn't imagine going in just for the fun of it...... Fair play.
Where those motors active and the screens running whilst you were down there?


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 3, 2013)

nope it was off

I've been in one in Stoke that was going and they kick up a fair bit of noise


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 4, 2013)

Great stuff as usual Mr. P!


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2013)

Great pics as always Paul, very interesting stuff


----------

